# General Campground Question



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm sorry for this silly question, but I need to find out. If a campsite says it is Electric hookup/Typical Site, do you think it would have water also?? We are going to South Beach for 4 days and am now concerned about there possibly not being water. I guess I should have thought about this earlier, but...

Any info/thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I would say yes ...

Do they not have a phone number you could call to get info?

Perhaps they are listed in one of the RV online guides...


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

South Beach has water but I don't think it has sewer. The beach there is very nice - enjoy!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sites will typically be listed under 3 types

Full Hookup - Normally have electric, water and sewer.
Power - Normally have electric and water
Dry - Nada

The electric sites may also be listed with 20, 30 or 50 amp service. You may also find cable at the full or powered sites.

These descriptions are not set in stone but generally water is the easiest to add to a site, followed by Power then Sewer. You could get almost any mix of features depending on what the owners want to support.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks!!! DH is much happier now!


----------



## zah414 (Apr 26, 2005)

Gee, wish I had read this sooner...
booked 2 different camping trips at state parks in July, and
being novices, we just went with the "electric" or "modern" campgrounds.
First trip (Missisinewa), DH got us backed in, I plugged in to electric, we started settling in, and then he asked "do you see water hookup anywhere?"









Sure enough, we had electric and nothing else... 
pit toilet about 50 yds. one way and water faucet about 50 yds. the other way. 
We were most definitely unprepared for that! 
After all, we're RVing, not camping!!









At least we were prepared for the next trip... bought collapsible water jugs and filled them at the campground. Made washing dishes a pain, but that's what paper plates are for, right?

Now I'll make it a point to make sure we have FULL hookups!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

zah,

You are aware your Outback has a fresh water tank? You really don't need the collapsable jugs.

Or am I missing something?

Happy Trails
Doug


----------



## zah414 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, Doug, you know that and I know that, 
and I DID mention to DH that we could stop and fill said tank 
right there at the entrance to the campground, 
but well, he's a guy








I think it'll just be easier to make sure we have full hook-up,
although I still can't convince him to actually use our bathroom.
I think he went on too many boy scout campouts as a kid,
and is in the "primitive camping" mindset.

All in all, we're doing pretty well for new RVers
(thanks in large part to the Outbackers!!!!!) sunny


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Another option is to carry extra fresh water hoses (if you have room). During one trip that we were on with other families, we strung our hoses together and were able to reach the central potable water faucet to refill all of our fresh water tanks.

Happy Camping!
Roger


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

I made this mistake on our last road trip and picked and "electric" site. DH pulled in and looked for a water hookup. It was a faucet about 3 sites down. Pulled around and stopped by the faucet and filled up. Workes great for one or two nights, but we do get spoiled with those full hook ups. My motto now is "when in doubt, check it out". Call or email the park.
H.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Stayed at Locust Lake St park last year
And also found out that it is just electric at site
The closest water source was about 150 ft. away
Had to fill 5gal bottles to fill the water tank(No More of That, Pain in the Butt)
Too many trips back & fourth. I now carry more hoses.

Don


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We recently stayed at Lincoln State Park (Indiana). All of their sites have electric and water. We woke up on Saturday morning to NO water. They closed the bath houses and everyone had to go to the beach house for showers. However on the opposite side of the road, the campsites had water. Fortunately for us, we had enough hose to reach across the road to fill our tank. Other campers even came out to watch us and even offered their extra hoses in case ours didn't reach. It's neat to watch people come together to help out. Also during this same trip, we had a camper behind us, who had the minumum length water hose. Theirs wouldn't reach the hook up. So we in turn offered one of our extra hoses to them. So everyone be sure to have extra long hoses with them. You never know when you will need them.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Beth,

We will be at Lincoln this weekend. How was the CG?


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Campground was fine. We were at site #58. It was nice and shady. We prefer an outside site, but everything was booked. We stayed from Sunday (July 31) to Sunday (August 7th). It was our longest campout in the Outback. Everything is really the same at Lincoln. Nothing has changed. If you have a chance, go see a production at the Amphitheatre. It is the last year for it. The state cut its funding and they no longer can keep it open. We saw South Pacific. We also went to Holiday World. It was a blast. The new Bahari is great!


----------

